# July 2005 Meteor Showers



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

July has one semi-major meteor shower and one minor shower worth
noting here, the Southern Delta Aquarids and the Alpha Capricornids.

Although the Southern Delta Aquarids peak on Jul 28, some may be
seen during the period from July 14 through Aug 17. This shower
produces around 20 meteors per hour at it's peak, or about one
meteor every three minutes on average. Unfortunately there will be a
54% illuminated Moon with which to contend, but southern observers
will want to try this one regardless. The Alpha Capricornids peak
around the 30th with a rate of 4 meteors per hour.


----------

